
In 2013 “Miami letter,” Uber CEO Kalanick advised employees on sex rules - coloneltcb
https://www.recode.net/2017/6/8/15765514/2013-miami-letter-uber-ceo-kalanick-employees-sex-rules-company-celebration
======
xkcd-sucks
Seems to be pretty standard regarding enthusiastic consent and conflict of
interest, what's the big deal?

